# RBP Swim Against the Glass all Day!



## BabyRanha83 (Jan 22, 2004)

Is there a reason why my two 3" Red Bellies swim with their faces pressed up against the front of the tank glass all day? WHat can I do so they don't do this anymore?


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

From my experience with red bellies it should stop when they get older..


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

It's not only RB's that do it...my caribe does it as well. I don't know why fish do it, it's not only piranhas that do, a lot of fish I've had in the past have done it. Worst one was a big female Undulate trigger I had, she would swim up and down the length of the tank for ages with her face tight on the glass. Strange.....

Rich


----------



## joepalazzolo (Mar 4, 2004)

probly hoping for a way out


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

If their low on space or they usuallly do it when their afraidd of the the light coming on or sudden movement.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Mine do it all the time when I have the light on. I sometimes think they are looking at their own reflection.

Is your light on when they are doing this?


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

How long have you had your Ps ? what size tank do you have them in ? Do you have the full force of the light on your Ps ? I have found my pygos were very skittish under 6 inches, don't appreciate the full force of a florescent light, and don't like fast or sudden movements in front of the tank. Your Ps will calm down, just keep the light off for a while and don't practice karate in front of the tank.










Joe


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Think mine sees his reflection, cause he bites at the glass too.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I think its because if you have an aquarium backing or a wall behind them, and all they can see is all that space infront of them (like your bedroom ar living room)and they keep trying to reach it. But of course they can't, cause of the glass barrier. And it takes an extremely long time to figure it out.


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

Thompson374 said:


> I think its because if you have an aquarium backing or a wall behind them, and all they can see is all that space infront of them (like your bedroom ar living room)and they keep trying to reach it. But of course they can't, cause of the glass barrier. And it takes an extremely long time to figure it out.










extremely looooong


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

maybe they are retartded









but its normal with alot of juvi's


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

My Reds just started doing this today after I installed my power head in their tank. They do it while I'm sitting 20 feet away on the couch. Not sure what it is they are trying to do.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i also noticed that habit to my p's occassionally. They used to do it at the sides of the tank. Seems like they think they can swim at the place that they see out from the tank. But it looks pretty normal. :smile:


----------



## BabyRanha83 (Jan 22, 2004)

I never thought about it before, but they usually only do it when my light it on. I think I should get a lower brightness bulb. Perhaps those moon lights? Does anyone have one of those that they can share some info on them?


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

When i first bought a tank with piranhas , they were 6 in a not to bigg tank.. and they were doing the same thing as your are right now.. then i sold the tank ( with the piranhas ) to a guy with a 200 gallon tank and now they stopt doing that so i think its the lack of space , piranhas require a great deal of space


----------



## x420xNick (Mar 6, 2004)

Mine only do it once in a while. Mostly when I turn the brighter light on. Maybe they can see there reflection. I also have a powerhead in each corner of my tank and there's a pretty strong current flowing. They like to swim against it and sometimes will swim through it and it the glass.


----------



## squiggly (Mar 21, 2004)

All of my fish do this. The Yellow Lab chases his reflection back and forth. The RD,Convicts, Firemouth and Losellei all flare at thiers. The Dovii I had used to attack the glass also. Even the Koi use to chase themselves back and forth. Now the baby RB`s do it to. Because the bottom is bare in the tank they chase themselves back and forth across the tank too.


----------

